# Fissidens Fontanus carpet?



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm going to start a 5.5 gallon planted tank and will be going low tech; no CO2 or ferts, just light and fluval stratum substrate. I was looking to carpet mosses and I found this idea online that I really want to try out: fiss mini mountain | AquaScaping World Forum
The effect looks amazing but it uses Fissidens moss. The only place I've seen that carry this moss is aquariums west but a small patch is $12.99 from what I remember. Any other fish store in Vancouver carry this moss? Or, are there better alternatives to carpet with the conditions I have?

on a side note, cutting up a clump of moss into tiny pieces shouldn't kill it right?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Fissidens fontanus isn't the cheapest, and certainly wouldn't be fast growing in a low tech tank. Your best bet would be in the classifieds section, create a "LF" ad though.

You can tear it apart and try to plug it into the substrate, kinda seperating it so it would eventually come together. I've only ever tried it on drift wood though.

That effect would look great.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm actually growing a Fissdens carpet right now in my 4 gallon. I did get them from Aquariums West and a little bit from Bien Lim too. With some patience I'll be able to trim and spread out the carpet soon enough. 

Looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

well, I bought the moss and also some crypts as a background plant, gonna be doing the dry start method to build the carpet. just hope the moss will root onto the substrate and rock. this is my first time so fingers crossed.


----------



## ckmullin (Aug 4, 2013)

I'd suggest to watch the crypts because they can easily runner all over/under your moss. Just make sure you keep up the co2 and humidity with the dry start...fissidens fontanus I've found is more touchy than other mosses for dry starts.


----------

